# Guiding pics for the season



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)

Finally got to go through some of my pictures for the year and had a blast guiding in Alberta Canada for a bunch of guys. Figured you all would enjoy some pics from the year. It was a good year and the Speck numbers are insane. I think next year will be a banner year for all birds. I'm thinking it was a good hatch and water levels were up. I also heard Saskatchewan was dry in some areas so maybe some of those birds moved west on their migration. 
Can't wait for next year. Hope you enjoy the pics guys and gals!


----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)




----------

